# Happy 50th Birthday Fracino



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you know that Fracino turns 50 this year?

http://www.fracino.com/


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Did you know that Fracino turns 50 this year?
> 
> http://www.fracino.com/


Cool, I wonder if they'd knock £200 quid off a new Cherub in celebration?


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

I think £300 and it will have a ruby encrusted handle.

I wait expectantly


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've just found this video on Youtube which gives some info on their history and production methods. What I didn't realise is that they machine all the parts themselves. Link is





.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If only they good get themselves a good industrial designer - they are excellent engineers but, aesthetically, they are all over the place. I think the Piccino is a looks really fussy and just compare a Cherub to a Rocket Cellini or Giotto - the Rocket looks like it is a different class but, really, they are comparable machines. And the Heavenly, which attempts some sort of retro/art deco look is a real mess. Which is a great pity as they are a very solid company turning out great products.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it's harsh to say the rockets look a different class. The cherubs main flaw IMHO is the side panels. There is no engineering or mechanical reason for them to be angled, it's all a design choice, and nt a great one. But then I guess they wanted to distance themselves from the likes of the izzo in terms of looks. The front centre section is album identical to a basic rocket Cellini classic IMHO. It's part of the reason I'd have a cherub.

It's certainly a lot better looking than their heavenly model, which is bulbous and clumsy looking.

I'm surprised though, given their desire to make a solid, sensible, feature filled machine for the money, that they would handicap it with such a small drip tray. There's no reason it couldn't be a lot more commodious, and given their professional background, this surprises me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Each and everyone of us is different which is why we all have different machines and why there are now a growing number of sub-forums on here. Lever machines are not for everyone, just as some prefer drinking just espresso and others will drink only milk base drinks.

For me the Cherub is in a class of its own. That is not to say it is the best machine out there because it isn't by any means. But me? I'm quite taken.


----------

